# PORCELAIN FRAGMENT



## aafm (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello all!
 I share just this fragment of a plate found with many antique bottles.
 I wanna know the origin/date. Can somebody help me?


----------



## aafm (Feb 19, 2012)

To simplify did some work with the image and drown a possible original look.


----------



## aafm (Feb 19, 2012)

On the top face has rest of a simple gold drowing.
 It might been an antique dish from Chekoslovakya or a near place.
 Thank you in advance.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  aafm
> 
> To simplify did some work with the image and drown a possible original look.


 
 Hey Alex,

 Thanks for the excellent photo and drawing of your Ghost Mark.

 I've been looking at Czech pottery marks, but have not yet found that "Bingo" mark from out of the midsts. I think I'm seeing a Crown that might have an initial "K," near it's base.

 This one looks somewhat similar:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Karlsbad Porcelain Factory Carl Knoll Marks.... around 1900" From.

 The next one on that same page 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Krautzberger, Mayer and Purkeht Marks...1912-1918.  They have Another Page of Czech Marks.

 Good luck. If you find one that says "Bingo" to you, please let us know.


----------



## ironmountain (Feb 19, 2012)

a few sites i use when looking up finds and such for clients:

 http://www.collectorscircle.com/bohemian/porcelain/marks_table1.html

 http://gotheborg.com/index.htm   has pretty much every single overseas (asian) mark available.

 http://www.replacements.com/

 I'll still do some looking. The CZ does point to Czech.  could also mean you just found a huge hunk of cubic zirconia!!

 The NI could also signify Nippon....very famous china maker....


----------

